# Berkley-Wattwürmer



## degl (6. April 2005)

@all 


will hier an dieser stelle auch nochmal fragen ob jemand schon erfahrung mit den neuen Kunst-Watties hat und wenn ja welche und wo kann man die 
bekommen#c 

gruß degl


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Noch nichts von gehört! Wie viele und wie teuer sollen sie denn sein?


----------



## Katze_01 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin


Die Teile sind noch in der Auslieferung (OTon Marci), Preis?


----------



## brandungsteufel (6. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Habe ich auch noch nicht gehört. Werde sie aber wenn der Preis passt sicherlich mal probieren.


MFG


----------



## Micky (6. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich auch noch nicht gehört. Werde sie aber wenn der Preis passt sicherlich mal probieren.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen !


----------



## haukep (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Ich werde die sicherlich auch mal testen, aber mit sowas unnatürlichem an der Brandungsangel finde ich schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## a.bu (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

So , jetzt haben wir dieses Thema zum dritten Mal und die Würmer fangen da durch immer noch nicht besser . Das ist Leute Verarschung mehr nicht , aber viel Spaß beim Geld wegschmeißen .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> So , jetzt haben wir dieses Thema zum dritten Mal und die Würmer fangen da durch immer noch nicht besser . Das ist Leute Verarschung mehr nicht , aber viel Spaß beim Geld wegschmeißen .
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Du weißt anscheinend um die Problematik? Wie teuer für wie viele? Wer hat sie getest usw.... |wavey:


----------



## a.bu (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Hi Sylverpasi , 
getestet habe ich selbst . Die Teile sollen etwa 10 Euro pro Tüte (10 stck) liegen . Vom Kutter kann man damit fangen aber da tut es auch jeder Gummijig für 20 Cent . Ich wäre wirklich der größte Beführworter dieser Würmer geworden wenn ich wenigstens einen Biss bei insgesammt 15 Stunden Brandungsangeln gehabt hätte , denn auf meinen beiden Vergleichsruten mit Wattwurm bissen immerhin 47 Fische .
Letztendlich ist es aber ja auch egal , kauft Euch eine Packung und probiert einfach selbst einmal . Aber Ihr solltet nicht an Euren anglerischen Fähigkeiten zweifeln wenn es denn mit dem fangen nicht so klappt .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich wenigstens einen Biss bei insgesammt 15 Stunden Brandungsangeln gehabt hätte , denn auf meinen beiden Vergleichsruten mit Wattwurm bissen immerhin 47 Fische .



*DAS* ist dann aber ziemlich *EINDEUTIG*. Und 10 Euro für 10 Würmer... Das Thema hat sich dann ja, zumindest für mich, erledigt !!!

Für 10 Euro krieg ich ja TONNENWEISE Salz für meine... (aber das ist ein anderes Thema :q )


----------



## Trout killer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

@ all diese würmer sind sehr fängig aber halt auch etwas teuer aber wenn man nicht weiss wie man mit diesem köder fischt so wie A.Bu z.B dann kann ich auch nicht helfen außerdem gibt es nicht nur würmer es gibt auch sandaale,krabben usw und mit jedem dieser produckte hab ich sowohl von der brandung aus als auch vom boot aus immer gut gefangen.


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Palerado (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *DAS* ist dann aber ziemlich *EINDEUTIG*. Und 10 Euro für 10 Würmer... Das Thema hat sich dann ja, zumindest für mich, erledigt !!!
> 
> Für 10 Euro krieg ich ja TONNENWEISE Salz für meine... (aber das ist ein anderes Thema :q )


Man sollte dabei bedenken das die Kunstwürmer ja nicht so oft erneuert werden müssen (angeblich)

WEnn sie aber nichts fangen dann kann man es knicken.


----------



## a.bu (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin Trout killer ,

da mir die nötige Kompetenz für das Brandungsfischen fehlt , wäre ich über eine Aufklärung sehr dankbar .

Gruß Andreas



			
				Trout killer schrieb:
			
		

> @ all diese würmer sind sehr fängig aber halt auch etwas teuer aber wenn man nicht weiss wie man mit diesem köder fischt so wie A.Bu z.B dann kann ich auch nicht helfen außerdem gibt es nicht nur würmer es gibt auch sandaale,krabben usw und mit jedem dieser produckte hab ich sowohl von der brandung aus als auch vom boot aus immer gut gefangen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

_


			
				Trout killer schrieb:
			
		


			@ all diese würmer sind sehr fängig aber halt auch etwas teuer aber wenn man nicht weiss wie man mit diesem köder fischt so wie A.Bu z.B dann kann ich auch nicht helfen außerdem gibt es nicht nur würmer es gibt auch sandaale,krabben usw und mit jedem dieser produckte hab ich sowohl von der brandung aus als auch vom boot aus immer gut gefangen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


			
				Trout killer schrieb:
			
		

> *Gruß Trout killer*



*Vielleicht täusche ich mich, aber der Sinn dieser Würmer liegt doch darin monatelang im Angelkoffer zu liegen und dann, wenn Not am Mann oder der Frau ist da zu sein.*
*Außerdem sind die in Salz eingelegten Würmer offensichtlich auch eine gute Alternative.*
*Wer ausschließlci mit den Gulps angelt und gut fängt macht irgendetwas richtig, was alle "Amateure" wie z.B. a.bu falsch machen.*
*Ich war oft froh, daß ich in meinem Koffer zum experimentieren solche Exoten wie der Laubwurm der selben Firma fand, würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen, Naturköder komplett zu ersetzen.*

*Viel Gulp. äh Spaß wünscht Jan "Lionhead"*

*"Kriegen wir eigentlich Geld von Berkley für diesen Thread ?"*


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Genau A.Bu, lass die mal erzählen wie es richtig geht. Dann klappt es auch mit dem Brandungsangeln #6 !!!


----------



## Agalatze (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Trout killer schrieb:
			
		

> @ all diese würmer sind sehr fängig aber halt auch etwas teuer aber wenn man nicht weiss wie man mit diesem köder fischt so wie A.Bu z.B dann kann ich auch nicht helfen außerdem gibt es nicht nur würmer es gibt auch sandaale,krabben usw und mit jedem dieser produckte hab ich sowohl von der brandung aus als auch vom boot aus immer gut gefangen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Trout killer


 

hallo trout killer,
ich glaube du hast keine ahnung wer a.bu ist oder ???
das ist einer der besten brandungsangler die wir hier in ganz deutschland haben.
er hat schon weltmeisterschaften mitgeangelt und jetzt willst du sagen dass ihm kompetenz fehlt.

oha oha oha....#d |abgelehn


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Trout killer schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn man nicht weiss wie man mit diesem köder fischt so wie A.Bu z.B dann kann ich auch nicht helfen








 Oh ha...


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin


Man bin ich gespannt wie A.Bu angelt!:m 

Ich hab ja auch keine Ahnung vom Meeresangeln und wäre über jede Anregung dankbar!:q


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Ein fröhliches Hallo an alle Brandungsangler-Amateure,
ich glaube troutkiller kann sich gerade nicht melden, weil er vor Scham so klein geworden ist, daß er nicht mehr an die Tastatur kommt|kopfkrat .
Lassen wir es darauf beruhen und zerfleischen unseren Meeresprofi (Siehe seine Postings) nicht weiter.

Ein echter Amateur

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Palerado (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Los. Weiter Jungs. Ich find's geil


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Ich denke mal, das diese Berkley Spielzeuge bei Bewegung wohl was fangen, eben wie ein Jig oder so?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin


@ lionhead

Danke für den Hinweis, 

hab mich mal durch alle Brandungsantworten von Troutkiller gekämpft und bin jetzt schlauer.

Troutkiller Schäm dich !!!


----------



## Agalatze (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

ich sag nur pinguin @ marci !!!
hast du den noch ? dann schick ihn mal an andreas


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin


@ Rutenzerbrecher

Bei dem Preis sehe ich allerdings Alternativen zum Kunstwurm.

Da kauf ich mir eher nen sack voll Jigs!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur pinguin @ marci !!!
> hast du den noch ? dann schick ihn mal an andreas



Her damit #h 
Ist das was versautes |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin


Will auch#t !!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



> Bei dem Preis sehe ich allerdings Alternativen zum Kunstwurm.



dito, bezog das auf Trout Killer`s Erfahrungen mit den Teilen, Kamerad Dorsch beißt ja auf fast alles was sich bewegt  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> dito, bezog das auf Trout Killer`s Erfahrungen mit den Teilen, Kamerad Dorsch beißt ja auf fast alles was sich bewegt
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Stimmt sind ja alle verrückt, die durch die Ostsee waten.
Habt Ihr schon mal einen Angler gesehen, der von einem Rudel Jungdorsche zerfetzt worden ist........ 
Nicht schön.....

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin


Ich hab gehört das letztens ein Bellyboatfahrer den Jungdorschen zum Opfer gefallen ist.

Der war bis zum Becken Weggefressen/Reste der Wathosewaren noch dran.

Nur der Rumpf war über und er trieb völlig ziellos auf der Ostsee.


----------



## Strandwanderer (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

@all

da es ja offensichtlich verschiedene Erfahrungswerte gibt, die sicherlich auch auf Fakten basieren ist meiner Meinung nach doch ein Vergleichsangeln fällig :q 
a.bu fischt mit dem Original und trout killer mit den Berkleys. Ich finde die Sache mit den Kompetenzen sollte man hier nicht überbewerten, denn manchmal fängt ja tatsächlich der Angler besser, der von seinem Köder absolut überzeugt ist.
Mir ist das mit den Ködern von Miracle Bait genauso ergangen (ich war leider nur nicht davon überzeugt und hatt wiklich keinen Zupfer auf den Kram!!! |kopfkrat ), macht doch einen Termin in der Brandung, da haben dann alle was davon.


----------



## Agalatze (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

bin dabei wenn die verlierer jedem ne kiste bier springen lassen


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> bin dabei wenn die verlierer jedem ne kiste bier springen lassen


 
Schöne Idee aber in welcher brandung soll das Ganze stattfinden? Guckst du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=562137&postcount=48

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> bin dabei wenn die verlierer jedem ne kiste bier springen lassen



Ich auch, ich selber montier bei mir dann den Pinguin :g 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## xstsxxfxn (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

hab mich selten so amüsiert wie eben    ja abu wir müssen unseren mannschaftsnamen wohl doch von die blinsen auf die blinden  :g  umbenennen wo wir doch alle so ahnungslos sind |splat:


----------



## xstsxxfxn (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

marcel kannst ja bis zum nächsten exori cup 3 stöcke 3 schwarze brillen und drei armbinden für uns besorgen du hast uns ja als erster die blinden genannt *g*
*lach mich halb tot*


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Und wo steigt der Wettkampf jetzt an der Lahn oder am Neckar?


Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## a.bu (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Vielleicht sollte Berkley das Modell Gulp XXL auf den Markt schmeißen , 30cm lang 12cm im Umfang und nen Borstenkranz am Kopfende , das wäre *der Renner*... zumindest in der Damenwelt .

@ trout Killer ...ich nehm es nicht persönlich im Gegenteil , bekomme seit Deinem Posting das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht .
Also ...auf Deutschland`s Amateure

#6 #6 #6 Gruß Andreas


----------



## Broesel (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Ostseefan schrieb:
			
		

> marcel kannst ja bis zum nächsten exori cup 3 stöcke 3 schwarze brillen und drei armbinden für uns besorgen du hast uns ja als erster die blinden genannt *g



Ich bekomm auch langsam schon keine Luft mehr.... :q 

Achso..."Blindenstöcke" gibbet doch schon...Speziallanfertigung für die "Blin(s)den"...


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

|muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah: , Broesel du best echt der Oberhammer. Und wieder mal `n Super Foto von dir :m ...


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Ostseefan schrieb:
			
		

> marcel kannst ja bis zum nächsten exori cup 3 stöcke 3 schwarze brillen und drei armbinden für uns besorgen du hast uns ja als erster die blinden genannt *g*
> *lach mich halb tot*




No Prob, geht klar #6 ...


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

:q  :q  :q Super Veranstaltung hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :q  :q  :q 
Konnte mich auch kaum mehr vor lachen auf den Stuhl halten.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieses Vergleichsangeln auch 47 zu 0 ausgegangen wäre. #6 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## xstsxxfxn (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

#6 Brösel  WELTKLASSE  #6


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



> Achso..."Blindenstöcke" gibbet doch schon...Speziallanfertigung für die "Blin(s)den"...



Führt man hier schon   mal eine sachliche Diskussion|znaika: dann kommt Broesel #d 










Find ich gut #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin


Super Broesel, echt 


Genital !!!


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Mensch Brösel,

da ich ja zu den Blinsen gehöre habe ich natürlich schon lange die Ruten, bei mir sind nur keine 3 Punkte drauf, sondern eine Gans, denn ich bin Gans blind!!!!!!!!!!!!  :g  :g  :g 


Gruß
Volker :q


----------



## sunny (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Man, wat geil hier. :q 

@Broesel, zu dem Foto fehlen mir einfach die Worte #6 

Gibts denn auch nen Blindehund, der euch bis zum Strand führt?

Kann mal einer der Mods diesen Thread schließen, ich mach mich sonst noch nass   

sunny #h


----------



## a.bu (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

*Ich werd noch bekloppt !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Man, wat geil hier. :q
> 
> @Broesel, zu dem Foto fehlen mir einfach die Worte #6
> 
> ...


 
Wie soll das arme Tier den Weg finden, wenn der auch noch blind ist?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Palerado (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Mal fern ab von dieser kleinen "Fede".
Warum bringt eine Firma wie Berkley diesen Köder auf den Markt wenn er wirklich überhaupt nichts fängt in der Brandung?

Natürlich kaufen sich ein paar Angler mal so eine Packung, aber das dürfte den Kohl nicht fett machen.
Wenn ich was verdienen will brauche ich Stammkunden, aber die werde ich nicht bekommen wenn die Teile nichts fangen, auch wenn ich noch soviele Meeresspezialisten dazu bekomme die grosse Werbertrommel anzuschmeissen.

Was an dieser Überlegung sehe ich falsch?


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Mal fern ab von dieser kleinen "Fede".
> Warum bringt eine Firma wie Berkley diesen Köder auf den Markt wenn er wirklich überhaupt nichts fängt in der Brandung?
> 
> Natürlich kaufen sich ein paar Angler mal so eine Packung, aber das dürfte den Kohl nicht fett machen.
> ...


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin


Fernab jeglicher Fede:

Der Blinde Blindenhund findet seinen Weg!!!

Der läuft doch dahin wo es nach Fisch riecht.


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

*@ katze_01 *
*"Der läuft doch dahin wo es nach Fisch riecht."*

*Aua aua aua #q #q #q #q #q *

*das war einer für die Boardferkelwahl.....*

*Jan "Lionhead"*


----------



## a.bu (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Hallo Lionhead ,

die Ammi´s wissen vielleicht wie sie eine Cruse Missel (wird das so geschrieben ?) in den Irak schießen sollen , aber über die Fressgewohnheiten unserer Fische da wissen sie recht wenig . Ein verlässlicher Wattwurmersatz würde seinen Erfinder in kürzester Zeit zum Millionär machen wenn es denn funktionieren würde .
Zu der Versicherung , ich denke mal da machen zwei Leute sich mitlerweile ihre eigenen Gedanken zu .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Katze´s Theorie ist belegt....

Ich hab den Datei mal wieder entfernt !!! Sowas aber auch...


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Na Micky,
wenn Du damit nicht schon als Boardferkel gewonnen hast!!
 :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Broesel (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Führt man hier schon   mal eine sachliche Diskussion|znaika: dann kommt Broesel #d




Tschuldigung...ich vergaß...die sachliche Dikussion... |sagnix 

Zurück zum Thema Würmer...Blindenwürmer... |kopfkrat


----------



## sammycr65 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Radiergummi - ich brauche einen Radiergummi!!!

Mein Monitor hat schwarze Balken!!!

:q:q:q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



> Mein Monitor hat schwarze Balken!!!



Meiner nicht, ich bin schockiert |rolleyes   

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Ich bin schokiert... Da muss doch irgendjemand meinen Account geknackt haben. Werd gleich mal mein Passwort ändern !


----------



## Broesel (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Hmm..dat mit dem Blin(s)denhund, dat war aber nicht Samstag in Niobe...dann hätte ich nämlich Probleme gehabt, die Würmer auf den Haken zu bekommen...ohne sie zu knicken... |uhoh:  |kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Der arme Hund :q 

War er schon blind oder ist er erst bei dem Anblick blind geworden?   

sunny #h


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Muss mal sagen, das is hier seit Monaten der weltbeste Treat überhaupt. Selten so gelacht #6  #6  #6 ...


----------



## sunny (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Das schlimme is ja auch garnicht der Geruch, sondern das Brennen im Auge |supergri .

sunny #h


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin


@ Sunny

Wieso, biste gestolpert und der Wauwau hats Bein gehoben?


----------



## sunny (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

@Katze 01

Der Spruch war eigentlich auf dein Bildchen bezogen. Passt jetzt natürlich nicht mehr so gut, wo es gelöscht worden ist.

sunny #h


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Katze´s Theorie ist belegt....
> 
> Ich hab den Datei mal wieder entfernt !!! Sowas aber auch...


 
...darf man denn so einfach fremde Dateien löschen? Böse böse böse......|gr: |gr: |gr: 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin


Tja dann, 

dann kann ich dein brennen in den Augen Verstehen|supergri


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin

Jetzt mal ganz ab jeglicher Fede,

Ich hab nichts mehr von unserem Kunstwattwurm Verfechter gehört, 

watt isn nu???


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Ich bin dafür, dass alle hier im Tread am nächsten Tunk Cup zur Strafe teilnehmen müssen. 
Ich glaube, dann kann ich mich vor Muskelkater am nächsten Tag nicht mehr 
bewegen! #6  #6  #6 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Lionhead (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Jetzt mal ganz ab jeglicher Fehde,
> 
> ...


Guckst du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=703173&postcount=19
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## JuergenS (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Leute leute #d  #d  #d 
Vielleicht sollte das ganze in "Witze und Lustiges" verschoben werden. Ansonsten sach ich nur macht weiter so :q  :q  :q  :m  Selten so gelacht.


----------



## vanboyd (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

und so leicht kann man sich hier selbst ins aus schiessen...:m 

ich hab schon in der Grundschule gelernt, dass man sich nicht mit jedem unbekannten anlegen sollte, der sich dann plötzlich als Klassenlehrer vostellt...#q


----------



## Katze_01 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin

@ Vanboyd

Hast schon recht, wenn man nicht weiß was mit sowas weichen wabbeligen passieren kann, sollte man seinen da raus halten!!!:q


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

@ All:

nett gelacht.#h#h#h

Wann kommen die Ergebnisse?

Wenn mein Dealer es hat, probier ich es-------------------

Das es funktioniert, glaube ich erst, nachdem es funk...................hat.


----------



## Broesel (7. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*



			
				vanboyd schrieb:
			
		

> und so leicht kann man sich hier selbst ins aus schiessen...:m  ich hab schon in der Grundschule gelernt, dass man sich nicht mit jedem unbekannten anlegen sollte, der sich dann plötzlich als Klassenlehrer vostellt...#q



Trags mit Fassung..ich glaub jeder von uns hat sich schon mal irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann...in solch einen Fettnapf gesetzt... |kopfkrat  :m 

Und... #r vor der Einsicht...Einsicht zeigt auch nicht jeder.... #6


----------



## Agalatze (8. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

hola die waldfee !!!
HERRLICH sage ich nur.
aber unser throut killer hat wohl angst bekommen vor dem haufen
verrückter hier...


----------



## MichaelB (8. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin,

so, und nun gebe noch mal jemand zu, daß er es gern mit Gummi macht |rolleyes    :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## a.bu (8. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin Leute ,

jetzt da sich die Gemüter etwas beruhigt haben noch mal etwas Ernsthaft .
Ich möchte hier auf gar keinen Fall die Produktpalette der Fa. Berkley schlechtreden , im Gegenteil die Forellenpaste zB ist echt klasse .
Was ich allerdings nicht in Ordnung finde ist diese Werbung für die Kunstwürmer . Hier hat die PR-Abteilung ganze Arbeit geleistet denn eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung auf die fängigkeit eines Köders hat es bisher noch nicht gegeben .
Wenn zwei in der Szene bekannte Angler sich so zu einem Produkt bekennen , müssen sie von dessen Fängigkeit überzeugt sein .
Ich hatte nun die Möglichkeit diese Würmer im Praxistest in der Brandung zu fischen und war erschüttert das ich nicht einmal einen Biss bekam .
Deshalb halte ich diese Werbung für eine große Irreführung und möchte das hier auch kund tun . Meine beiden Kollegen mögen mir diese Zeilen verzeihen , arbeitet noch etwas an den Ködern und die nächste Kritik wird positiv ausfallen .

@trout killer , mach Dir nichts draus wenn wir hier ein wenig abgelästert haben , biete Dir an wenn Du in der Nähe bist mal zusammen zum Strand zu gehen , ich hab das Brandungsangeln zwar nicht neu erfunden aber der eine oder andere Tipp wäre sicher schon dabei .

Ich möchte für mich dieses Thema jetzt abschließen und wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tom B (8. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

Moin Andreas,

für Tipps sind wir alle dankbar |supergri  :m 

wird Zeit das Du mal was aus dem Nähkästchen plauderst....... :m 

Gruß Thomas  
dorschdödel


----------



## Doggy (8. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

hm also wenn ich auch mal meinen (kleinen unwichtigen) senf dazu geben soll... ich hab letztes jahr nen test für eine firma durchgeführt mit solchen würmern allerdings als laubwürmer... die waren auch absolut zu nichts zu gebrauchen... ich versteh die probleme in der produktion allerdings wirklich nicht denn es gibt so tolle lockstoffe, dass man selbst mit nem radiergummi am haken (getränkt in bestimmte lockstoffe) nen aalbiss bekommen kann. wo das problem liegt diese duftstoffe in die würmer zu bekommen weiss ich auch nicht...

nun noch was zu der kleinen schlammschlacht hier... also klar war die aussage man könne a.bu nicht mehr helfen wirklich lächerlich und gewisse personen posten einfach ohne zu denken ABER die aussagen dannach waren auch komisch. 

ich bekenne mich dazu, dass ich a.bu auch nicht kenne. ich habe auch noch nie einen "offiziellen" wettbewerb mitgemacht (zumindest nicht am salz)...  aber ich kenne eine menge guter brandungsangler die nichtmal nen internetanschluss haben... 

so long take care....

David


----------



## degl (9. April 2005)

*AW: Berkley-Wattwürmer*

@all,

ich hatte mir nicht gedacht,daß ihr euch wegen meiner anfrage in die "haare"bekommt:c 
mich hätte einfach interessiert ob erfahrungen da sind und ob jemand weiß,wo es die teile zu kaufen gibt,da alle händler übereinstimmend abgewunken haben und erstmal abwarten wollen oder die dinger ganz aus ihrem sortiment heraushalten wollen#d 

ich persöhnlich würde gerne mal probieren und wäre aufs höchste überrascht wenn es beim brandungsangeln mit den teilen klappen würde#c 

allerdings heißt es auch:VERSUCH MACHT KLUCH#h 

der letzte händler den ich gefragt habe sagte er müsse 500stk.abnehmen und da wäre ihm das risiko zu gross,daß die dinger im laden verstauben(kann ich verstehen)

aber möglicherweise fallen mir ja mal ein paar in die hände,werde dann hier berichten#h 

gruß degl


----------

